# Question about Judges chapter 6



## cih1355 (Nov 25, 2010)

In Judges chapter 6, is Gideon speaking with an angel or with God Himself?


----------



## rbcbob (Nov 25, 2010)

cih1355 said:


> In Judges chapter 6, is Gideon speaking with an angel or with God Himself?




ASV Judges 6:14 And Jehovah looked upon him, and said, Go in this thy might, and save Israel from the hand of Midian: have not I sent thee?

With Jehovah Himself.


----------



## Peairtach (Nov 25, 2010)

It was God the Son, the Word, the revelation of the Father, in a "Theophany/Christophany" as the Angel of the Lord before His incarnation.

He was _the_ Angel of the Lord, not an Angel of the Lord. I.e. References to "the angel of the Lord" in the Bible aren't _always_ to the Lord God appearing as an angel. Sometimes it's just an ordinary angel. 

*E.g.*


> And, behold, there was a great earthquake: for the angel of the Lord descended from heaven, and came and rolled back the stone from the door, and sat upon it. (Matt 28:2)


----------

